# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Свидетели Иеговы

## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Кто-нибудь сталкивался? Как правильно проповедовать им? Человек, с которым столкнулся - есть ощущение, что с головой ушел именно в эту религию и обращать внимание на что-то другое не хочет. То же самое со мной - к примеру, я не вижу для себя смысла читать Библию, если мне её подарят - вряд ли стану на это тратить времени.

Всё бы ничего, но очень выраженный прозелитизм немного напрягает, а так как я неопытный - не знаю как себя вести, более того - раздражаюсь. Брать или не брать книги в подарок? Читать их или не читать, чтобы потом поддержать дискуссию? Как правильно дискутировать, если человек уверен, что "в Библии этого нет - значит неправильно"? Как вообще построить линию беседы? Отказаться от общения не вижу возможности (обстоятельства). Короче, грубо говоря, столкнулись два сектанта и у одного из них есть дух проповедничества, а у другого (у меня) его нет - что делать?  :aaaaaaa:

----------


## Яшода д д

Поберечь силы для других дел.

----------


## Яшода д д

Простите , пожалуйста ,  все кого я задела своим некорректным высказыванием .Просто имею личный очень негативный опыт общения со Свидетелями Йеговы. С некоторых пор просто прекратила любое общение - дабы не совершать  оскорблений.А если на улице посторонние не знакомые мне адепты этого религиозного сообщества  подходят с проповедью, говорю в лоб- я " Харе Кришна" - практически сразу уходят, причем быстрым шагом. :crazy:

----------


## Яшода д д

Вот что они говорят в своем учении ( это из википедии) 


> Природа человека
> 
> Свидетели Иеговы отрицают учение о бессмертии души.[13] Душой считается сам человек, как и любое другое живое существо[13] или же его жизнь. По их мнению, человек после смерти может быть воскрешен и получить дар вечной жизни.
> 
> Природа человека после грехопадения Адама характеризуется как несовершенная. Совершенство люди могут приобрести только во время тысячелетнего периода после Армагеддона, называемого Днем суда.
> 
> Духом человека считается нематериальная безличная сила, благодаря которой человек живёт и с исчезновением которой он умирает.[13] Существование духов умерших отрицается, но считается возможным, что демоны могут выдавать себя за умерших.[13]
> 
> Поскольку учение о бессмертии души отсутствует, то соответственно в учении об аде и геенне огненной отсутствует представление о вечных мучениях. Ад понимается как обычная могила, а геенна — огненное озеро в книге Откровение (не буквальное, в понимании свидетелей Иеговы), под которым понимают полное уничтожение Богом не раскаивающихся грешников (такие люди не будут воскрешены никогда)[96]. Мучение «огнем и серою» в Отк. 14:10-11 понимается как провозглашение вести о том, что Иегова истребит всех грешников. Несущие весть мучения в их понимании — символическая саранча в Отк. 9:5, под которыми понимают самих свидетелей Иеговы, распространяющих «жалящую» весть — сотни миллионов книг, брошюр и журналов[97].


Есть ли смысл рассказывать людям которые свято верят - что души нет о преданном служении? Причем чаще всего они очень фанатичны.Ну может просто мне так повезло- что с фанатиками имела общение.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Кто-нибудь сталкивался? Как правильно проповедовать им? Человек, с которым столкнулся - есть ощущение, что с головой ушел именно в эту религию и обращать внимание на что-то другое не хочет. То же самое со мной - к примеру, я не вижу для себя смысла читать Библию, если мне её подарят - вряд ли стану на это тратить времени.
> 
> Всё бы ничего, но очень выраженный прозелитизм немного напрягает, а так как я неопытный - не знаю как себя вести, более того - раздражаюсь. Брать или не брать книги в подарок? Читать их или не читать, чтобы потом поддержать дискуссию? Как правильно дискутировать, если человек уверен, что "в Библии этого нет - значит неправильно"? Как вообще построить линию беседы? Отказаться от общения не вижу возможности (обстоятельства). Короче, грубо говоря, столкнулись два сектанта и у одного из них есть дух проповедничества, а у другого (у меня) его нет - что делать?


Просто ведите себя с ними уважительно, скажите, что сами Вы уже определились с религиозным выбором, можете рассказать о нём.

----------

